# Re: Toro Tractors V S ~~ Box Store Tractors



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

<< 
Toro Tractors V S ~~ Box Store Tractors 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are the Toro Tractors at the Toro Dealers any better than the MTD Stuff in the Box Stores ? ? ? ? ?
__________________
>>


----->>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Not in my opinion!!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Not in my opinion!! *


 Could U elaborate a little.
I'd always heard the toro tractors were a better built built/ better quality product than the MTDs hiding under famous labels at the various box stores.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *Could U elaborate a little........
> *


With a due respect Sir, I think it is you who needs to elaborate. I studied your post most all day yesterday and couldn’t make heads or tails of it. If I were to rate you opening post, it would fall somewhere between somewhat convoluted and borderline gibberish.

Now that you have got a response and elaborated a little, I think what you want is our opinions as to the quality of Toro and ………..what brand MTD product?

Rather than tell us what you heard, could you post some of your opinions and let us see if we agree?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

All Brands Made by MTD and sold in the Box Stores VS All The Wheelhorse/Toro Models sold by the Toro dealers.

Price ranges in the Box stores seem to run about 1500 to 3000.
I was at a Toro dealer and his prices ran from a low of 1800 to a high of 7400.
Since MTD makes the box store tractors and is also building Toro Tractors I questioned if there was any difference in the quality of the tractors between the 2 places.
If there is no difference then it makes me Question the logic in going to a Toro dealer and paying more money for the same box store product.

Sorry but I can't elaborate on this to your expectations because I don't have the information needed to do that; that's why I was asking the question or questions.


> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *With a due respect Sir, I think it is you who needs to elaborate. I studied your post most all day yesterday and couldn’t make heads or tails of it. If I were to rate you opening post, it would fall somewhere between somewhat convoluted and borderline gibberish.
> 
> Now that you have got a response and elaborated a little, I think what you want is our opinions as to the quality of Toro and ………..what brand MTD product?
> ...


All Brands Made by MTD and sold in the Box Stores VS All The Wheel horse /Toto Models sold by the Toro dealers.

Price ranges in the Box stores seem to run about 1500 to 3000.
I was at a Toro dealer and his prices ran ftom a low of 1800 to a high of 7400.
Since mtd makes the box store tractors and is alsp building Toro Tractosrs


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I dont recall Toro being part of MTD - again companies get acquired rather fequently but I dont recall MTD and Toro being one and the same...

The MTD family of brands include Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard-Man, Yard
Machines, Bolens, McCulloch and White Outdoor while the Cub Cadet
Commercial brand is targeted to the commercial industry' needs


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Toro does make (has made for them) many different levels of equipment by several different steel stamping companies as does Sears and the like!!

Here 

AND Here 

In either/any event my opinion given eariler remains!!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I see what you are asking ---- now, I think. My answer is the same as the first one you got.

Needless elaboration follows:

The quality of the equipment in my opinion is the same Dealer vs. Wal-Mart, Home Depot…etc, however, if I’m going to purchase a piece of high dollar equipment, I go with the dealer every time, even if the price is a few dollars higher.

I elaborate with some of the reasons why:

Dealers for the most part know all about what they sell and can answer off the top of their heads most any question I might have. They can do this because selling tractors and lawn equipment is their only business. The manufacturer probably has provided them with some training. They help you determine what you needs are, whether it be new equipment or parts for equipment you already have. They also stock a full line of parts, not only for the equipment they are presently selling, but also parts for tractors going back a few years. They will have parts for what they are presently selling far several years in the future. They will service what they sell including in store warranty work. 

With so called big box stores you go in pick out what you want and pay at the cash register. If you need an explanation of some of the finer points of how the equipment operates, the best you will get is something read to you out of an owner’s manual by someone who doesn‘t know anymore about the equipment than you do. The parts they stock are limited to a few belts, blades and air and oil filters. Service work is contracted out. Warranty work is also, if you are lucky. More than likely the first person answering a complaint covered by the warranty will know even less about your tractor than the one who read you the owners manual. He’ll have no parts.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

This doesn’t need so much elaboration, but I’d like to see some explaining.

09-25-2006 12:27 PM 


09-25-2006 06:00 PM


----------

